# Hey Older Forum Members!



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

To the older forum family members--

Do you have any advice on all the new members? How are you keeping up with the new people and all the new threads? I'm not on as much as before,but hardly recognise anyone anymore. Are you having the same thoughts? 

Any advice?

It is a mixed feeling I have......kinda sad to see the close forum family go--but yet it is nice to have newbies too.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

hI jULIE - I agree, it seems hard to keep up with all the new members - welcome to all - I try to go on once or twice a day and keep updated, but find it really hard to keep track of everyone! Hopefully all our newbies will respond to all the playdate threads and we can all meet through those!! 

Maybe we can encourge others across the country to set up more and more playdates so we can all stay connected.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Honestly, I have been in and out lately as well and usually I pick one day a week to go through every thread posted. If I find one that either no one has answered or I can add to it, I respond even if it's a week later, I feel like it'll probably help.

It's hard because it means I'm usually way behind the threads - whereas before I was reading every thread every day - but it's nice to see new people around and to be able to help them out when they need it! I also think new members come in "waves" a bit and some stay and some go, so it's easier to keep track of some newer people. If I really don't remember who so-and-so is, I always click on their name and go to "see other posts by this person" and get reacquainted so to speak. 

I've missed seeing you around more often Julie!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Julie, I consider myself a semi-old forum member and feel the same way. My head is spinning sometimes, cause I don't know who is who anymore. I get people and dogs mixed-up and sometimes decide not to comment because I would have to figure out first who is who, haha. I used to be able to not only remember members' first names and dogs, but also their member-names.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Thank you for your replies. I of course want to welcome everyone and their pups,but find myself thinking,did I welcome them? Are they new? Has it been too long to now welcome them? Things like that. When the forum was smaller it was fairly easy to get to know everyone and make comments on all the threads. Now I'm not commenting on very many because I actually miss some of the people I do know --their threads. Is that considered rude?

This is my only forum experience,so is it common to kind of lose the closeness?


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm also a little overwhelmed. My biggest fear is that the older ones will tire of the forum and move on. I will miss the great advice. 

PLEASE DON'T ANYONE LEAVE!!!!!!


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I haven't been on all that much lately. Now that winter is on it's way out and spring is here, I'm a little bit busier.

Plus way too much estrogen on this site lmao :brick:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just what did you mean by "older"? :biggrin1: Well, it was a lot easier to navigate and keep track 3 yrs ago. I kind of miss the intimacy we had as a smaller group. I get a little worried about our wonderful Havanese breed being discovered by so many new people. I hope they are all going to good breeders and through rescue. But, I love seeing all the new pups.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Maxmom said:


> I'm also a little overwhelmed. My biggest fear is that the older ones will tire of the forum and move on. I will miss the great advice.
> 
> PLEASE DON'T ANYONE LEAVE!!!!!!


This is what I fear,and "see" some already.....
Maybe everyone is just busy,but it is hard to keep track of even their threads.

So many times I see all new threads about the same things we all went through that are repeated over and over that I don't comment. It isn't to be rude,but rather more of a thought of how many times do I (me personally) need to comment on potty issues,or bell ringing etc. See what I mean? I think people must be bored reading my comments over and over and over. I've been here a long time...............


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

DanielBMe said:


> Plus way too much estrogen on this site lmao :brick:


Daniel,
Now be nice------:grouphug:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Julie, once again, exactly my thoughts. I sometimes feel like just posting links to older threads for the newbies that ask questions that have been discussed numerous times. On the other hand, I feel they may think it's rude and I choose to let others reply instead. It's not the newbies' fault that we've read these things 25 times before. They need help and should feel free to ask, that's what this forum is all about.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

> My head is spinning sometimes, cause I don't know who is who anymore. I get people and dogs mixed-up


Gosh, Maryam . . . wait until you are MY age and try to remember your OWN dog's name. I still call one of my sons the dog's name and vice versa!

I am one of those "wave" people who got off for several months because I was spending way too much time doing this. Now that Jackson is more mature, I feel calmer about little things that I used to freak out about, but just love seeing all the Havs, hearing all the stories, and still reading the advice. Julie, sometimes I forget something that I heard before that was SO simple. I think I am always learning something new on here. New or old, everyone on here is the greatest! eace:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I really enjoy seeing new people join and sharing their excitement about a new pup. It brings back fond memories for me. I don't welcome everyone anymore because I miss so many of their posts. If you're new and I haven't said welcome...WELCOME!

That being said, like Julie, I no longer read each and every thread. There just isn't time. Some I try to stay away from just because of the subject matter. I figure, by now, everyone knows how I feel about being able juggle a full time job outside the home and dogs. 

I do love this forum. There is so much to learn and it's always nice to add a fresh new perspective on things. If I see a thread that has come up numerous times before I know someone will kindly refer the person back to the original thread.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Julie, in cases like that, I just tell people to go ahead and use the search function. A lot of new members don't even know it exists and it's so helpful! There are a million threads on poop eating, potty training, nipping, separation anxiety etc. and a good search should dredge them all up. Usually I'll just point that out, unless it's a new issue that I feel I can comment on more thoroughly.

Also, I think a lot of us contact each other through PM. As it's easy to lose track of each other's threads, I've seen a few people send me new threads to look at by PM... it helps me keep in touch with some of the bigger threads and/or to look at someone's cute puppy!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Okay----Lina,Now I'm sure I need more friends to send me pm's and help me!:thumb:

That has happened to me before and I guess I used to do that sometimes with others. I just have had this feeling in the past month or so,that I am way out of the loop,know no one anymore,same topics on threads and have been feeling overwhelmed...........but,with the back drop of so many sweet wonderful people I consider friends I don't want to lose contact with. You know?

Oh and Lina----I am very impressed that you are able to read all the threads. You go girl!:thumb: That is awesome. :thumb:Unfortunately,I am hit and miss on the forum and can barely find time to skim what is on the front of the forum.

I just miss you guys!:hug::kiss::hug:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

irnfit said:


> *Just what did you mean by "older"? :biggrin1: * Well, it was a lot easier to navigate and keep track 3 yrs ago. I kind of miss the intimacy we had as a smaller group. I get a little worried about our wonderful Havanese breed being discovered by so many new people. I hope they are all going to good breeders and through rescue. But, I love seeing all the new pups.


I was just going to say that!
The forum is great and THANK YOU everyone for sharing and caring.
It is harder to keep up but it is like that in most _families_ and I feel we are like a growing family:biggrin1:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Now you guys know I am similar in age to you all. :hug:

I just meant forum members that have been on here a year or more actually.

I welcome all the new members as well--just having trouble keeping up and figuring out how to do it,if I should do it,and afraid it might be rude to comment on one thread and not another. I want everyone to feel included and embraced,but can not do that anymore based on time restrictions and such.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:grouphug: Julie :grouphug:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I have been very overwhelmed with the number of new members welcome: all new members) and threads there is no way to keep up. 

I've also been rather disheartened by the forum too. Because there are so many threads, some get lost. I started two threads on the Canadian Rescue auction, one had 170 views and the other just 24 views, at the same time "The Bachelor" received 764 views 

I too miss the "older" members, I try to drop by daily to see what is happening. 

:grouphug: to you all


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Funny, I've been thinking about some of the people who used to be on all of the time and now we don't see....and hoping everyone is okay, just busy. 

I've given up trying to keep up with all of the threads - Lina, how do you do it?

While I haven't been here as long as many of you, I've also had the same reaction to seeing the same topics come up over and over and then think..... oh yes, that was me not so long ago.

I've been taking a philosophical outlook - just like in our "regular" life, people come and go. I'll try and take as much pleasure & knowledge out of each relationship as I can. 

I've also wondered if it's another part of that good old aging process - older being replaced by new younger. 

I enjoy all of the new members while missing the old that are no longer around....


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for bringing this up, Julie. I'm feeling in the same "boat" as you. I love seeing how our Forum family is growing, but I find I've stopped even trying to keep up. Wow, Lina, every thread?! You go girl! :cheer2:

Although I'm here most everyday, I find I usually just pick and choose from what's on the current topics page. There are a few threads I'll seek out to see what the outcome was. I do get a few PM's bringing a particular thread to my attention, but for the most part I'm on my own to figure out which ones to look at.

I've noticed many of the "old" regulars don't post like they used to. Makes me sad to not hear from them.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Yup, its VERY hard to keep up with everyone and all the new members. I to, have been not on as much as I used to, with family issues.. traveling and life in general.. Work tends to get in the way of everything! lol

Ryan


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

You guys are giving me far too much credit... I do open every thread but I don't read all the responses if it's something that I feel has been covered and/or it's been a while since the post and it's a welcome post or something. Also, a lot of times I read while in a hurry and think "I have to reply later" and then forget! So I'm far far from perfect on keeping up with everyone.

Debbie, I know what you mean, though. I posted a thread about buying items where 100% of the profit goes towards the Red Cross of Australia for the Australian Bush Fires and only one person responded and the thread only got 23 views. I found that a bit disheartening as well. I did see your post on the Canadian Auction (and looked at it too) but I didn't respond... sorry about that! :hug:


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Julie, I absolutely know what you mean. I don't have the time anymore to check in daily or respond to all the posts. Plus, I can't remember who I welcomed, or the important posts are off the page by the time I log on. Alot of topics have been covered thoroughly before, but I know its difficult for people to search through topics and posts. If I've missed someone's birthday or their pet's birthday, missed welcoming you, failed to respond to your post, please accept my apology. It wasn't intentional. It just is kind of overwhelming at times. Its great that we're getting so many newbies, but I am just too busy, old, or forgetful to remember everything. 

But this Forum is a great resource, and I'm thankful for all the friends I've made through it. You all are the greatest!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Haha "older"? yeah that's me too. There are so many new members, I just can't keep up! :welcome: new members! It's like being in the twilight zone...the stories are the same but the people have all changed! I used to read everyday and post to many topics. Now I come in once a week or less. :redface: I try to keep up, but there's just so many posts! I never start a new thread because I don't know when I'd get back to respond and don't want to be rude. Sometimes I'll start to reply to someone and think...geez they don't know me, why does my opinion really matter. :blabla:
I miss seeing alot of the old forum members too!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I used to click on the "posts since your last visit" but when they started to get up over 100 I stopped doing that. I know I've probably missed some great topics but that's the way it goes sometimes. I don't use PM's too much. I guess even though I work for a high-tech lab, I'm really not high-tech. I did join facebook but I have really no idea what to do with it. Who wants to hear about my day? I can sum it up in, got up, went to work, came home, fed the dogs, played with the dogs, watched TV, went to bed, got up and did it all over again!. 

We need another "Whatever happened to... thread. Maybe some of the members who only pop in once in awhile would check in.


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Well my little guys are in their third year so I guess that makes me an older member ..
This forum was so helpful to me when Cosmo was younger and I was so impressed by such a warm supportive enviornment where I could voice my concerns .
I have learned so much and I want to thank you all for that . 
I am happy to see new names and faces and I am hoping I have something to share that is relavant to their pets and their situations ..
Like many others I am in and out as I get busy ,distracted or I am traveling 
I am curious what happened to all the ladies and the quilt making as origanally there was so much enthusiasm ..
Daniel we miss you and the only way we can get back in balance is for you to chime in now and again even if it is just to say Hi and let us know how you little guys are doing
I remember when I got Ahnold there were more men .. 
I think people log on for different reasons .. maybe some to find a puppy and a breeder ..
Anyway welcome everyone and I love your pictures of puppies and new litters .. I also love to watch the other ones mature and grow and become gorgeous Havanese 

I


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

:hug: Julie! We miss you too! I agree with your sentiments. It is harder to keep up now. I have given up on being able to read every thread like I used to be able to do. I just pick and choose. If someone I have known for awhile posts a new thread, I will look at it! I guess with just the sheer number of new threads that are posted now that the forum is bigger, we shouldn't be afraid to bump a thread up that has gotten buried, if needed.

I do comment on certain threads, when I have more time, and when I have something I feel like saying! :biggrin1:


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

I'm still here, just not as often. Especially with my new camera, I plan on being outside as much as possible once the weather gets even better.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Well im not a older forum member but I am an OLD forum member, does that count? After I get my puppy later this summer and he has his shots I'd love to have a play date with anybody but I live in Northern Michigan and I don't think there is 1 havanese in my whole town. Nobody knows what I'm talking about when I say what kind of dog I'm getting, even the local "dog experts".


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Ryan! Good to see you're still hanging around You were one of the people I've been thinking about lately.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

mikeb said:


> Well im not a older forum member but I am an OLD forum member, does that count? After I get my puppy later this summer and he has his shots I'd love to have a play date with anybody but I live in Northern Michigan and I don't think there is 1 havanese in my whole town. Nobody knows what I'm talking about when I say what kind of dog I'm getting, even the local "dog experts".


Mike, there's at least one member in the UP - now I just have to remember who! ound: If I figure it out, I'll let you know. And if I end up anywhere in the northern Michigan area - I'll send you a note to see if we can schedule a small playdate.


----------



## Petaluna (May 9, 2008)

I'm sort of a newbie cause I'm still waiting on my Hav, but I don't feel like one because I was participating for a bit last year and then lurking almost daily since then. I've followed all the stories - Cooper's lost and found, Cicero's amazing tricks, etc., so I feel like I know everybody's story. I'm already buying stuff that people are recommending, taking notes, bookmarking threads, and studying. It's been an invaluable resource, so I do appreciate all the experienced owners and breeders taking the time to answer all the newbie's questions, mine and everyone else's. I hope to be able to reciprocate once I have more experience.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I guess I would be considered an "old member". I might have even been the one that planted the seed with Melissa. So many Havanese people like elists. At one time there were 70some Havanese elists0probably even more now. I hate elists. They are for people who want to read everything anyone has to say. I'm not one of those.

I've been a member of various forums for over ten years. I'm on a Horse Forums, Truck Forums, Golf Forums, Aerobatic Flying Forums, Sailboat Racing Forums, and this Forums. I think that's all. This is one of the smaller ones. The Horse Forums (ChronicleForums-the one this one took some modeling after) has Members: 43,436 and the Golf Forums (GolfWRX)has: *70,061* registered members.

There is no way I can read everything everyone writes now do I want to.

One of the main things I like about Forums is that I can breeze through and read or respond to the threads that catch my interest or ones that I might offer something to.

I dont' even try to keep up with who's who.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tom, I'm not sure what you mean by people who like to read everything being elitist. I don't think I'm elitist at all and am a little offended by your comment.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 11, 2009)

Think he said elists not elitist. Although I don't know what an elist is lol.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Mike, LOL, I didn't even catch that!


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

I think Tom said people who read elists not elitists.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

oops, we answered at the same time


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

elists are free and easy to start. Yahoo has the setup. You get every message anyone types emailed to you in the order they are posted or you can choose to not get the emails and go to Yahoo to read. If you choose to go to Yahoo and read the posts are still in the order that they were posted and not organized in threads.

Pam is a member of a few elists with small numbers of users and if she's gone a few days and doesn't delete them as she reads them we quickly get our email into the hundreds with stuff neither of us want to go through to sort out.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Tom, sorry, I totally misread your comment! I usually write e-list not elist so I immediately thought elitist. My bad.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey there, it's me, an OLD member!! :biggrin1: Julie, it is very true that there are a gazillion new threads every week and it's hard to keep up. I have been very busy in my daily life and overwhelmed and trying to avoid sitting at the computer too much, so I'm way out of the loop! :brick: 

I am very glad there are new members and glad that there are plenty of us to help them out, post new pictures and explain things, but I do miss being able to catch up. Now, forget it! lol I have 200+ 'new posts' !!!!!! 

I'm one of those that most definitely likes to refer people to threads already posted on some subjects, just so we can avoid such a bunch of repeated threads for nothing. That is, WHEN I have time! lol 

I miss the chitchat too......


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I don't know if I am an "old" member or a newbie-I just try to send hugs when they are needed and post other comments (none negative) when I think they will help.

I read a lot but try not to post much.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## luv3havs (Jul 27, 2007)

Lina,
Don't feel bad. I mis-read it, and thought Tom meant elitists, also.
I couldn't figure out what he meant. LOL
then I read the next few posts.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

I just checked and there are now 140 Havanese elists. I've seen it spelled both ways-elist and e-list but longer just as elist.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm part of the getting "Old" club also. Our forum has definetly grown since I joined a couple years ago and it is hard to keep up. I think, no I know, I read more and post less now than I use to. I probably know some of the new members better than they know me just from reading so much LOL I don't think I can ever totally disapear from the forum, I have made too many good friends and always enjoy meeting more.

I have also been busy and not spending as much time as I use to on the forum but I do try and get on each day to read and check in. I am really looking forward to the National this year to catch up with some old friends and meet some new. I think we are going to have a blast this year.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Julie, I think all us OLDIES feel the same way. I love all the newbies (WELCOME TO ALL) but miss when there were 12 of us who basically wrote on every post. And then 100 of us who you could at least keep up with basically. But what I love about the new members is they all post pictures of PUPPIES!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I don't know what category I fit into...maybe middle age??:biggrin1:


----------



## sweetlotus (Nov 26, 2008)

As a new member, I just want to thank all of you "old" members! Without you guys, I would have been so lost with raising my first dog. It may not be as personal as it previously was, but even if you don't know us, I truly feel like I know so many of you by now. At least by member name and avatar from reading old posts. Thank you for sharing your wealth of knowledge and experiences. Whenever I talk to my bf about how we should raise Mochi, I always say, "the forum recommended... etc."  I feel like you guys are like parents giving advice on how best to raise my child. I just want you all to know that you are all much appreciated.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I think change is hard, and definitely more difficult for some. Meanwhile, I tell my son who really has a melt down with any sort of "rearranging," that living life equals changing everyday.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Julie, thanks for bringing this up! This forum is the treasure-trove of good advice, recommendation and support for all things Havanese. The newcomers are fortunate to have found the group. I am glad that the family in growing, but I too find it harder to keep up. I visit occasionally and read the threads posted by the members I have known for awhile. If I have something to contribute-tips, recommendation, advice for the newcomers, I respond.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

As one of the "old" forum members in every sense of the word ound:, I find lately I can't possibly keep up and miss a lot. I've not been on for the hours and hours that I was, but that's hopefully a good thing. Business is starting to pick up for me and I actually have to work. The best part of that is I might actually start making a living again. Wouldn't that be nice. Although as a good friend mentioned very recently, that might lead me to thinking about adding to the hav clan.


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

I think your observations are just a normal reaction to "the nature of the online beast". Online communications and networking are a living, breathing phenomenon and we are all getting used to a rapidly changing "information highway".....


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I am a "newbie"....OUCH !!!! Sort of makes me feel unwelcomed, unimportant and definitely included in the "guilty party" with frivolous questions.

But I surely do appreciate all the wonderful advice I receive and read on this forum. You are all worth your weight in gold. I was hoping that with all that I learn and all the advice I receive, someday I will be able to give back to those newly on board. No disrespect, only gratitude for all the wonderful information I have read each and every day since I have joined....the good, the bad, the sad, and everything inbetween.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> I think change is hard, and definitely more difficult for some. Meanwhile, I tell my son who really has a melt down with any sort of "rearranging," that living life equals changing everyday.


Amy, is your son Pisces? Cause I know they HATE change and have a really hard time with it.


----------



## thor's mom (Jan 20, 2009)

*Mike B*

I know exactly what you mean....no one in the whole town has a Havanese or even knows what you are talking about. That's how it is in Alaska, the only way I found out about the bread is my neighbor has 2 of them, other than that I don't think there are any others in the entire state lol. I know there aren't any breeders up here, or if there are they should speak up because we want a playmate for Thor.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Evye's Mom said:


> I am a "newbie"....OUCH !!!! Sort of makes me feel unwelcomed, unimportant and definitely included in the "guilty party" with frivolous questions.
> 
> But I surely do appreciate all the wonderful advice I receive and read on this forum. You are all worth your weight in gold. I was hoping that with all that I learn and all the advice I receive, someday I will be able to give back to those newly on board. No disrespect, only gratitude for all the wonderful information I have read each and every day since I have joined....the good, the bad, the sad, and everything inbetween.


Don't feel that way. We really love seeing all the new pups and meeting new people. It was just so much easier. We all love the forum for many reasons. Where else would I have found out about nematodes to get rid of fleas in my yard? All the wonderful Hav friends I have made, playdates and Westminster. Can you imagine the length of the HSDA thread if all these new members joined in? ound:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Great thread Julie! I have been feeling a little lazy lately because I don't comment on nearly as many threads as before. It's kinda like a "been there, done that" attitude for me. A real mixed bag because there is less participation from the "old" folks that we began to know so well and yet there are so many newbies that we welcome too.
The conversations just don't seem as "intimate" any more, if you know what I mean.
Also, for me, the computer just takes up too much of my time and I'm trying to cut back. Somehow I just don't burn many calories sitting here.
BUT, I can't wait for Nationals!!!
Carole
xxoox


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> Amy, is your son Pisces? Cause I know they HATE change and have a really hard time with it.


YES HE IS MARYAM! Sorry for "yelling" but that is real insight. I really do think that there is definitely something to what sign you are born under/into. I am not super close to any other Pisces so I really don't always understand him. I'm a cancer, so we're both water signs, and so emotional, but so different. Hmmm....


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Julie!
It sounds like you have read many of our minds with this thread. I have been feeling this way myself recently. It used to be that I would have to go out of town without a laptop and I would be able to catch up on the forum when I got home. I remember DH and I being amazed at how many posts there was one weekend early on, maybe 100! Now if I'm gone or really busy for a couple days I feel lost on the forum! I don't recognize name of members or their dogs, while I used to know everyone's SO, kids and all their other pets!

I think I find it a bit depressing because I am so shy that thinking of the group being so large tends to make me post less and think to myself, "someone else will have some better advise", etc.

A lot of times I don't post the first time I read a thread because if it's something I think is important, I want to think about it awhile first. Well anymore, if I don't post when I first see a thread, I never see it again and I suck at using the search feature! 

Debbie, your comment about the auction broke my heart! That is really sad.

Sharlene, don't you dare feel bad about being a newbie and asking questions! There's not a person here that doesn't want to help and that's not what this thread is about (I don't think!).

Right now there's a complicated multi-layered topic that I've been wanting to bring up to the breeders on the Forum because I really want to learn about things and become educated but I'm afraid of starting HSDA thread II.

You guys are all the best, and I cherish each and every one of you!
Beverly


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi! I am a newbie to the world of forums and I cannot begin to express my gratitude to all of you who share in joys, triumphs and let downs. I feel that this is a community of sorts and you guys are the only ones that truly understand the love that can be shared between ourselves and our havanese. 

Thank you for all your advice, comments, and stories. I love getting to know everyone and hope you continue to share.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

lol, I had a feeling you were a Cancer Amy! Me too! 

a new pic of Emma I just thought I'd post for fun


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

thor's mom said:


> I know exactly what you mean....no one in the whole town has a Havanese or even knows what you are talking about. That's how it is in Alaska, the only way I found out about the bread is my neighbor has 2 of them, other than that I don't think there are any others in the entire state lol. I know there aren't any breeders up here, or if there are they should speak up because we want a playmate for Thor.


I think my Oliver is about the second oldest hav on the Forum (he will be 7 years old in May) I know exactly what you mean by "No one knowing the breed! It was very frustrating:frusty::frusty: when I first got him to find anyone that knew havanese. I love the breed 
I want to try to help any one I can. I just wish I had more time


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

ha beverly no wonder i feel like we're kindred spirits! great pic of emma!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Emma is beautiful!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Emma is very adorable!

Amy, no wonder I like you so much! I'm a Scorpio and do well with Cancers. Although I sometimes hurt them, they are kind enough to forgive 

Sharlene, please don't feel that way, we're just being a little 'grumpy' like some grandma's in their old days  I personally LOVE seeing all the 'well-trained' newbies that know they have to post LOTS of pics  Just can't keep up with everyone's names.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

maryam187 said:


> Emma is very adorable!
> 
> Amy, no wonder I like you so much! I'm a Scorpio and do well with Cancers. Although I sometimes hurt them, they are kind enough to forgive
> 
> Sharlene, please don't feel that way, we're just being a little 'grumpy' like some grandma's in their old days  I personally LOVE seeing all the 'well-trained' newbies that know they have to post LOTS of pics  Just can't keep up with everyone's names.


OK, Maryam, what's the scoop on Virgos? Besides my being virginal, that is. ound:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

OOOOOHHHH, I LOOOOVE Virgos!!! My DH is and I made sure my pup will be too, no kidding! Pablo was born Spet. 17th :biggrin1: They have the purest hearts, can get borderline OCD about hygiene and cleaning, tend to appear cold at heart (they don't like showing emotions because they don't want to get hurt), great disciplined workers aka a bosses dream, I could go on and on, but let's just go :focus:


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

My life is pretty crazy and I only check in a couple times per week. (My life is so crazy I have not read this entire thread.) I try to touch base with those who have been around awhile, because you have become friends. 

I also try to post on those threads where my opinion is a little different than those who have already posted.

I welcome all the new members. I love seeing pictures of your dogs. I will respond to your question if I feel I have something to offer. I love to hear about your joys and challenges. I fell like we belong to the same "club."


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

I am also part of the "older" member club and want to welcome all the new members to the forum. I can't believe how much this forum has grown over the years. It's hard to keep up with all the posts, but I enjoy trying.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

So, any newbies going to Nationals in Chicago that have not already posted on the info thread?? I can update it with all the new names!

Ryan


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

You know,I hestitated starting this thread,but I am so glad I did. I feel better just reading and knowing that I'm not just feeling this way alone.

I worry about hurting people's feelings,by commenting or not commenting and I guess we are all on the same forum and we are all doing okay,so I shouldn't worry and just reply to what I can or feel like. I just want you all to know,new or old--it isn't personal.

Though I will always miss the way it was,just look at how big of a group we are now! 







to Debbie-I'm so sorry to read about the views of the Canadian auction/vs. The Bachelor. The Canadian auction was a very important fundraiser. Did it end up ok? I wonder if sometimes a thread like that shouldn't be made a "sticky" you know?:ear:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

good buddy said:


> Haha "older"? yeah that's me too. There are so many new members, I just can't keep up! :welcome: new members! It's like being in the twilight zone...the stories are the same but the people have all changed! I used to read everyday and post to many topics. Now I come in once a week or less. :redface: I try to keep up, but there's just so many posts! I never start a new thread because I don't know when I'd get back to respond and don't want to be rude. Sometimes I'll start to reply to someone and think...geez they don't know me, why does my opinion really matter. :blabla:
> I miss seeing alot of the old forum members too!


Gosh Christy, I haven't seen you in a long time or you changed your photos ~ I'm with you all ~ the forum is just not the same anymore and I miss so much. Like you Christy, nice to see you again.

It takes too long to navigate around ~ nice to see it is so popular, but I miss the old forum!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> I am a "newbie"....OUCH !!!! Sort of makes me feel unwelcomed, unimportant and definitely included in the "guilty party" with frivolous questions.
> 
> But I surely do appreciate all the wonderful advice I receive and read on this forum. You are all worth your weight in gold. I was hoping that with all that I learn and all the advice I receive, someday I will be able to give back to those newly on board. No disrespect, only gratitude for all the wonderful information I have read each and every day since I have joined....the good, the bad, the sad, and everything inbetween.


Sorry Sharlene,

I didn't mean to make you feel unwelcomed because it is nice to see newbie's and all the new puppies. Your little one is a cutie! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I will say it again - PLAYDATES PLAYDATES PLAYDATES

WESTMINSTER 

NATIONALS

These are all wonderful ways for all of us to come together, meet new people, and new Havanese!! I pray that my playdate this spring brings several new members who have never been. Once you spend an afternoon with Forum people and their pups - you will know so many more people.
I can say I am an OLD member - but one with lots to learn still from everyone - including the newbies who may experience things that I never have. Like you Sally, my Lily is almost 6 years old, and I did not join the forum until my 3rd Hav was due to come home. And although I already had 2 Havanese, I learned a TON, and still continue to!! So you newbies, please continue to share with us "oldies" and I truly believe we can all learn from each other.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

I guess I'm somewhere in the middle- not old, but not new. But I also have a hard time keeping up with everyone and comment on very few posts. I used the search function ALOT when I first joined and it was soooo helpful. Sometimes when I log on I don't see anyone's name that I even recognize!!! It's good that so many people find the forum and share our excitement over our wonderful dogs, but I also miss some of the old (not as in age!!!) members. Jocelyn


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

As one of the "oldies", I too can't keep up. I even had a hard time figuring out who everyone was when we were small, so now, I give up!! I welcome all then newbies, but miss checking in on the forum daily and seeing the same threads for a few days. Now, there are just too many threads to keep up with and I don't even try. That being said, the urge to "check in" isn't as strong as it once was.  But, I still do a couple times a week so that I don't totally loose touch with everyone!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Julie said:


> to Debbie-I'm so sorry to read about the views of the Canadian auction/vs. The Bachelor. The Canadian auction was a very important fundraiser. Did it end up ok? I wonder if sometimes a thread like that shouldn't be made a "sticky" you know?:ear:


It was made a "sticky", but there is more than one way to view the forum, the main home page just shows the active threads, unless you know that you can change to "forum view" threads get lost. There is also a "sticky" showing how to use the forum too.

The Auction went well, not the best but not the worse. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

maryam187 said:


> OOOOOHHHH, I LOOOOVE Virgos!!! My DH is and I made sure my pup will be too, no kidding! Pablo was born Spet. 17th :biggrin1: They have the purest hearts, can get borderline OCD about hygiene and cleaning, tend to appear cold at heart (they don't like showing emotions because they don't want to get hurt), great disciplined workers aka a bosses dream, I could go on and on, but let's just go :focus:


Wow, I couldn't have said it better, Maryam. I LOVE, LOVE virgos! My DH is one. I am Pisces-well matched astrological signs. Our close friends have the same astrological sign combination, he has the same birthdya as my DH and she is March like me, just 5 days apart. It is amazing how our habits, outlook, are so similar. I have been surrounded by virgos since my childhood- my beloved Grandpa, my wonderful cousin, my best friend and then I married my DH.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh Sharlene, please, please, please don't feel unwelcome. I love the energy of this constantly changing forum and all the new people. We old foggies, are just talking about the good old days _"when you had to walk 3 miles to your computer..." _ It is just harder to know everyone now and keep up on the milestones. I think what we're really trying to say is we feel bad if we've ignored any of the new people or even totally missed you.

Beverly, Emma is just a doll.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Sharlene, please don't feel unwelcome. We all love seeing the new people and their furballs. I think this is a wonderful place of caring people and more the merrier!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh My God Missy - and it was 3 miles - uphill - in the snow - both ways just to get to the computer. Then wait for the dial up ound:ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Oh My God Missy - and it was 3 miles - uphill - in the snow - both ways just to get to the computer. Then wait for the dial up ound:ound:


ound:ound:Laurie, you beat me to it! Exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Laurief said:


> Oh My God Missy - and it was 3 miles - uphill - in the snow - both ways just to get to the computer. Then wait for the dial up ound:ound:


ound:ound:ound: I love this forum, old and new.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

New member here, so I value all your experience of raising a Hav. I want to do it right! 

I do not read all the threads, there are way too many of them. I do respond to threads that catch my interest and the same problems I may be having. If I can answer a post, I will. 

The forum is very addicting, as it is for me. I have slowed down a little with the posting. I am busy enjoying Dexter and Spring is coming and I am getting outside and enjoying the fresh air. 

I love posts that I might be able to answer! I can't keep up with everyone on the forum, there must be thousands of members!  I love a forum that posts and answers questions, it keeps the forum active and not stale. Thank you everyone for your wonderful information.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

dboudreau said:


> It was made a "sticky", but there is more than one way to view the forum, the main home page just shows the active threads, unless you know that you can change to "forum view" threads get lost. There is also a "sticky" showing how to use the forum too.
> 
> The Auction went well, not the best but not the worse. Thanks for asking.


I ended up with this beautiful Havanese drawing, note cards, and a cell phone charm of a Havanese. Beautiful things!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Libby -- that is just so pretty!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

havanesebyha said:


> Gosh Christy, I haven't seen you in a long time or you changed your photos ~ I'm with you all ~ the forum is just not the same anymore and I miss so much. Like you Christy, nice to see you again.
> 
> It takes too long to navigate around ~ nice to see it is so popular, but I miss the old forum!


Thank you Libby! It's nice to see you too. :tea:

To all the newer members, don't feel bad! We were all new once too and read everything we could, while we anxiously awaited our new pups! Then we posted every problem we had and shared every cute pic we could find LOL! It's just that after a couple years....really, HOW many times can you write about poo-eating? ound:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

But.................You guys are the experts! I have tried the search and sometimes we just need a quick answer. Search comes up with a thousand threads at least when searching (just kidding), but you know what I mean.

I feel unwelcome at times, when a reply states to search the subject. Sometimes, I just need a quick answer to know a answer sometimes, and I like the personal feed back.


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I consider myself a newbie, but it's nice to see this thread got the older members back in! I can see the difference in just the past year. The forum has really taken off and it is hard to keep up with everything. I sit down every few days and try to catch up.

Now that the good weather is here, I'm away from my desk more. But I do love coming back. I totally get the comments on repeat threads. Threads start and are lost in a day...........There are some gems out there buried.

Still love the place though!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

HavaneseSoon said:


> I feel unwelcome at times, when a reply states to search the subject. Sometimes, I just need a quick answer to know a answer sometimes, and I like the personal feed back.


Although I'm not one of the "old folks" (ha!  ) I know I've posted that about searching. I'm awfully sorry if it sounded unfriendly! I'm rather computer illiterate, and once I figured out how to search I felt so clever, and had so many answers at my fingertips, and just wanted to share that ability with newer folks.

I'm sorry! 

:hug:


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

I can certainly relate to the dial up comment .. 
I agree I am happy with the forum but it is just different than it was before .. change is a good thing //
Welcome everyone .


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

okay, I was assuming this thread was going to be about menopause or something  I do sometimes agree as there are so many new members who come and go and I try to welcome a few and I can understand as when I first had my pups I had so many questions- heck I still do! I also have to say I see nothing wrong with sending a link to an older thread. I think I personally write more the first time and sometimes get too lazy to repost the same amount of info. Also if you think there is a post that someone hasn't seen, I often use my blackberry to just look at the first page of the forum, feel free to just bump it up, I wouldn't mind and I am sure others are like me and do the same.


Hugs to all the old members and welcome to the new ones!

Amanda


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

No, absolutely no hurt feelings on my part. Promise not on yours? You people are absolutely wonderful and totally understand how it is to miss the good ol' days. I'm sorry I took it too personally...another newbie downfall, perhaps??? I read the posts and look at the pictures of the "oldies" Hav's and only hope someday I will be there and so won't my Havs....You are phenomenal !!! But not rushing it any too quickly..they are not babies forever and someday I will look back and miss these days, you think? ...I sure do with my kids and grandkids. ((((((hugs to all))))))). For what it's worth, I will try to be more aware and do a search first. Most times you get all the information you need. XOXOXOXO ,,,, this thread did bring up an excellent point.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

I am happy there are so many new members because this place is a lifesaver for the new Hav owner. I noticed a mosh of newbies, so a few weeks back I posted the spay advice that Kimberly had sent to me when Lola was ready, over a year ago. The searching threads is a tough topic. I would link to old threads when possible because we all had so many great discussions about feeding, pooping and the like! I learned so much by reading back when some of you "oldsters" were newbies and had the same questions I do. 

And of course, the pictures of everyone's havs growing up are so much fun. 

I say the more the merrier on this forum makes for more informed Hav-parents and will ensure more Hav-curious people will go to good breeders, ask the right questions, and not go to pet stores. 

Here's to a happy, healthy breed of beautiful neezers!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Evye's Mom;this thread did bring up an excellent point.[/QUOTE said:


> Estrogen and menopause.....I will trade you a zit for a wrinkle any day. Ugh !


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

All in all don't we want the same thing-----:grouphug: *The Best for our havs!!!!*:grouphug:


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

trueblue said:


> I don't know what category I fit into...maybe middle age??:biggrin1:


LOL! I was thinking well guess I am one of those newbies....LOL!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I have to say that I've tried to help other family members find forums for their dogs that are breed specific so they can have an experience like we do here and so far have discovered that this place is so awesome and active and helpful. Many of the sites I've been to, Cavalier forum, sheltie forum, Japanese chin...do not have more than one or two posts/comments a day. This place is sooo cool.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

You guys actually had dial up back then? Well sure I guess you would there on the "right" coast and all, here on the plains I had to hook up my poor little pups to a giant gerbil wheel and hang a bully stick in front of them! Now you know why I ended up with 4 dogs!
I had the need for speed!eace:

Sharlene, when you get the search feature all figured out will you teach me how to use it?:ear:

Beverly


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Posh's Mom said:


> I have to say that I've tried to help other family members find forums for their dogs that are breed specific so they can have an experience like we do here and so far have discovered that this place is so awesome and active and helpful. *Many of the sites I've been to, Cavalier forum, sheltie forum, Japanese chin...do not have more than one or two posts/comments a day.* This place is sooo cool.


Amy~ I much prefer to have the situation we have here, of not being able to read all the posts each day, rather than having hardly anyone participating. *That* would be dreadful!!! Yes, this place IS sooo cool!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

This forum has been and will be a gift for us oldies and you newbies. Has anyone thank-you'd today Melissa?


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Julie,
It is so funny you started this thread…I have been thinking that I was just growing away from the forum. I miss reading the older members posting. 
I love the forum, but it is just not the same as it was when it was a small group.

I am not a big poster, but I am an “oldies”. I too have learned more than I could ever have imagined about the breed on this forum. 

With that said, I feel it is also great for the Havanese breed that there are so many people now that belong to the Havanese forum. More people loving, caring for the breed, more knowledge we can all exchange at sometime.

I think what I miss is connecting with the older members, the feeling of being familiar with them and their family and animals.

O.K …I might take a lot of heat for this idea….but could the “oldies” have a place on the forum where we could post. Like just an “oldie” group posting section?


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Lynn,

http://havaneseforum.com/group.php

Here you can start a group for anything.. even though it might be kinda 'tabu'.. lol.. Maybe almost as the HSD vs Havs or the 'puppy' thread.. 

Ryan


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Ya, I thought there was a place for groups...sure don't want to start anything like the Havs vs the HSD


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Lynn said:


> Ya, I thought there was a place for groups...*sure don't want to start anything like the Havs vs the HSD*


NO!!!! Let's not start *that* again!!! ound:


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Hi I am new here - just got a Havanese puppy 3 weeks ago. I am very interested in all issues with Havanese. Does anyone know how to get them to eat a raw bone?

I am trying Raw food diet, so hope this is good for my little girl.

Sandi


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oldie here  I just saw this thread, I do come to the forum occasionally, but not like I used to be able to know everyone here and all their dogs, their names, AND their screen names, when we were a smaller tight-knit community and became such great friends, might I add..I still have some amazing friendships from this forum and email regularly with a handful of 'older members', and the friendships made at Nationals, and the local playdates, I just cherish my "Hav-family" SOO very much..

But I usually keep quiet on many of the puppy questions because I don't want to be rude and post the better threads regarding various subjects, even though I know there are older threads that cover just about everything, I think I'll piss people off, so I just don't post. There are times I look at the front page and don't see anyone I know...crazy! 

I cannot believe how much this forum has grown. Did our beloved breed bust out in popularity over all the 'non-allergenic' press that happened after the election? Or are more people staying home and just want a dog? Its grown more than I can keep up with everything, but I do think about all you 'oldies' on a regular basis and hope that you (and your havies) are all doing well...and keep up with some of you on Facebook 

I still plan on being at Nationals. 

I am thinking about showing some clothes at Virginia Fashion Week, so I've been busy with my sewing/designing. That one is still up in the air though.

Miss Gucci is going to a Havplaydate today! I think I'm staying home though and letting DH and the twinkies go....Its cold and I'm crampy. EHH.

Miss you guys and love ya so much! XOXO~
Kara

PS. Guccigirl's new thing is to put me a panic by playing on the rocks by the lake. She's a little daredevil and knows it scares mommy half to death, so does it anyways!! lol


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Kara I love those new photos!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

In no way do I dislike having "newbies" on the forum. I guess us oldtimers don't post as much, because we've been there/done that. But, I still learn so much and love the contact with my forum family. I have met such wonderful, caring people. Playdates are the best and I know all the new people are invited also if you are close by. We would love to meet you and your Hav.


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

Kara,
Gucci sure did grow up to be a beautiful dog!! Love the pictures of her, as always...thanks for sharing.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

You know, Kara makes a good point..
Why should NEW or OLD forum members feel like they should not be able to ask a question that might have been asked 1 or 2 years ago or 100 times over and over? In that case, close down the message funtion of the forum and just post a FAQ on the main page and call it a day.. lol

Ryan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:focus: Old or new????? Aren't we ALL Forum members 
Thank you Melissa!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I think one of the reasons I do like to post links to threads discussing a topic, is that the info there may be more thorough than in the recent thread. If it was a hot topic and many members posted to it, those same members may not have the same passion for the topic (or their memory is gone!! :biggrin1: ) so I think it's actually a disadvantage to NOT post those links. I don't do it out of laziness, I do it because I think the info there, in the old threads, is good info. Hope that makes sense. 

I don't mean to insult anyone or offend, so I'm sorry if that's what's perceived. Just trying to help. eace:

And Amanda, if this was about Menopause, we'd have way more than 114 posts!!! LOL


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Although I'm not one of the "old folks" (ha!  ) I know I've posted that about searching. I'm awfully sorry if it sounded unfriendly! I'm rather computer illiterate, and once I figured out how to search I felt so clever, and had so many answers at my fingertips, and just wanted to share that ability with newer folks.
> 
> I'm sorry!
> 
> :hug:


Actually Sheri, I thought you made a wonderful point. I am very guilty of posting a question before I have done a search, well, because it's easier than sorting through all the posts of previously discussed issues. BUT, it is years worth of good information and it's there for a good reason. I didn't take offense of your post at all. I took it as a gentle reminder of it's function. Numerous times today, I referred to it and got the information I was needing. Once newbies have joined, have become acquainted and familiarized, they should use the search feature as much as possible. You are always so sweet and willing to help, among so, so, so many others. We realize you are there and always willing to come to the rescue....but us newly joined really should try to seek out information via a search, and then ask our questions if we are still uncertain or confused.

I, for one, have become so relaxed about the poop eating....if you can't beat em, join em...and just keep trying.:clap2:


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ditto Marj to my above post. Menopause...I'm in denial..I like it there much better.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I think it's a good thing to direct someone to a previous thread. There may be information there that they might not get in a new thread with the same subject. I think it just gives more options. I know sometimes I want some info and search for threads to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm just getting back to reading today. Sick kid and all--- uke:

I want to make sure that it is perfectly understood that I am not trying to stir up trouble,hurt anyone's feelings or anything like that. I welcome all the new havanese owners and pups with a big hug! I was just feeling overwhelmed with all the new members and all the new threads,where I was wanting advice to help navigate them better,know that I'm not alone,make sure it didn't make people feel bad if the older (as in longer) forum members didn't reply all the time etc.

It wasn't only a month or two ago there was a discussion on "cliques" and I thought it could be perceived that way.

I've been on here quite awhile,have grown quite fond of many people. I miss seeing them and hearing from them.That is it.

* * Please all new forum members-------do not take this thread as not welcoming. That was not the intent*. :grouphug:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> [...]
> 
> I, for one, have become so relaxed about the poop eating....if you can't beat em, join em...and just keep trying.:clap2:


OMG, I'm ROTFL so hard. Sharlene, that is an Amanda worthy comment hahahaha.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Maryam, you beat me to it ! I just highlighted that part of Sharlene's post so I could comment. ound: ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay maybe I like the new members better- the old ones get out of control!!!
Maryam - that was directed at you! NONE of mine do the poop eating- thank goodness. That is one area I flip out about!

Amanda going back to peeing on the steps with Belle


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Amanda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :croc:


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, thanks for going into detail, otherwise I never would've guessed you meant ME :biggrin1: 

Maryam, going back to shaving with Pablo


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

_I_ even remember the shaving thread :biggrin1:


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

And I do not ever get upset if someone gives a link instead of an answer. The amount of info on here is incredibly wonderful.

It took me awhile just to figure out forum protocol . . . I think my first post was hijacking someone else's post :suspicious: Guess I didn't lurk long enough to figure things out. I have great respect for the moderators and all you original 12! By the way, who were all the original 12? I would love a thread on the history of the forum . . . 
Instead of Ocean's 12 . . . 
could be Havanese' 12 . . . 
or Marj's 12


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

shaving thread? what shaving thread? So Sharlene, how did you come by your zen with poop eating? That, would be info worth sharing.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

This is a big part of what I love so much about this place. You can always find something in the threads to smile about, and often, there's even something to make you LOL ound:

So, let me get this straight: Amanda pees w/Belle on the porch. ound:
Maryam shaves w/Pablo. ound:
And now, Sharlene is joining hers in the poop eating! ound:

Y'all are a hoot, I tell ya! Thanks for the laugh


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

The zen (acceptance)...who knows how that happened. The best reason....Defeat !!! She can run faster than I can. I see her doing her biz and by the time I get there, guess what????


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

What did I miss ????? Amanda pees with Belle on the porch????? Shame on you Amanda !! I promise I'm not eating poo !! Not knowingly anyway.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

You all are just plain CRAZY! ound:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, the visual images that have filled my mind...! :faint:

I've been chuckling about these since I first read them! The Forum is a blast! ound:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> What did I miss ????? Amanda pees with Belle on the porch????? Shame on you Amanda !! I promise I'm not eating poo !! Not knowingly anyway.


Aw, crumb! And I was just going to ask how your poop was today.
ound:ound::brushteeth::brushteeth:
Carole


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Evye didn't share one bite !!!!! but what I am wondering...Amanda, on the front porch or the the back porch?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Enlighten me...what does one shave with their dog and where do they do it? And, is it fun? 

I would love to read that post/thread.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I don't want to talk out of turn here but when Amanda was at my house it was the back porch..........


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

mellowbo said:


> I don't want to talk out of turn here but when Amanda was at my house it was the back porch..........


Wooooh !!! That's a relief to know. Some things should not be done on the front porch. :crazy:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I just wish we could all get together. There are never play dates in MO. Heck I would even drive to IL if we had someone there to have a play date with. Can't get to the East Coast for the play dates or the West Coast but I sure love to read and see the pictures of all the fun everyone is having at those times.

Frannie said to tell everyone she thinks she is the "oldest" pupster on the forum-she will be 12 in May. And she just gets better and better-like a fine wine according to her. I can't wait for everyone to see her at Nationals-I am letting her hair grow out and I have to say she sure is beautiful-heck if we could get hair extensions I would show her in the Veterans Class-LOL.

Pat (humom to )
Miss Paige-a fab soon to be 7
Mr Roman-a young soon to be 4
Miss Frannie-a charming soon to be 12


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

That is wonderful to be 12 and so full of vim and vinegar. Hats off to you Ms Frannie..._at a girl._


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I agree with all those that say there are some great laughs in this forum! :whoo:

Pat, you are right. Frannie is no doubt the oldest member here! Good for you for letting her hair grow. I hope to see you and your little ones in Chicago.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Pat, where in MO are you? I'm in Lincoln, NE.

Beverly


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL!! You guys are crazy..eace:

Original 12? Who are the original 12?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

For the most part, the original members of the forum (more than 12) were members of a local Havanese club (Red River) and some friends of Melissa's. If you go through the member list, you can see the dates that people joined. Melissa told me about it and I waited two weeks to join and was the 32nd member here, so it was already growing quickly.



Missy said:


> Julie, I think all us OLDIES feel the same way. I love all the newbies (WELCOME TO ALL) but miss when there were 12 of us who basically wrote on every post.


I think Missy means that there were approximately 12 people posting often, but not necessarily the first 12 members that joined.


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

I first joined on November 3, 2006 under my name "Libby" then forgot my password and rejoined the next year as I am currently listed. It looks like Melissa started the forum August 1, 2006.


----------

